# Indigo and Peachy on there way back to Australia. Peachy on a holiday.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

As you all know Indigo went on a holiday to see Deb's birds in America. Now Indigo is on his way home to Bundaberg and he has Peachy with him. Deb has let peachy come to Australia for a holiday and Indigo is going to give him a holiday of a life time. Indigo plans to take Peachy to the Great Barrier Reef..Stay tuned for more photo's later of Peachy's holiday to Bundaberg..

Indigo and Peachy on there way back to Australia.


Arrived at the Bundaberg Airport for Lyn to pick them up.


At the Bundaberg Airport waiting for Lyn.


Picking up there luggage'


First day of Peachy's tour of Bundaberg with Indigo. Best Friends.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, I'm sure Indi and Peachy will have lots of fun on their vacation!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> That's great, I'm sure Indi and Peachy will have lots of fun on their vacation!


Indigo has some exciting sights for peachy to see while he is on his holiday. I'm sure Indi will give peachy a good time.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope Indi and Peachy have a good time. Just don't let them go the the Rum Factory, we don't want Peachy to be led astray.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like a big adventure ahead...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> I hope Indi and Peachy have a good time. Just don't let them go the the Rum Factory, we don't want Peachy to be led astray.


Indi plans on taking peachy to the Sugar Mill here to try the rum that was one of Indis surprises was to take him there now the secret is out. Some exciting things are coming your way in a few days.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Looks like a big adventure ahead...


Thanks Bro. Indi has lots planed for peachy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,
It looks like everything has gotten off to a GREAT start for Peachy's visit to Australia with Indi. :thumbsup:
Thanks for posting the pictures so I could see they arrived safely.
I sure hope Peachy will be on his best behavior while he's visiting.
Tell him I'm sending both him and Indi kisses and hope they have lots of fun. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb Look at what Indi and Peachy are up to now. The great barrier reef photo's will be coming soon i am in the middle of doing them but here is what they have been up to..

Touring the Bundaberg Millaquin Sugar Mill and look at all of the Rum they have bought.



Sugar Train Ride.


Hey Mum look at all of the Rum i have bought you now you can make lots of cakes with it.


More photo's to come soon please come back Deb.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hear you go the two of them are now at the Lady Musgrave Island just out side of Bundaberg. The Great Barrier Reef. Indi is sure looking after Peachy maybe peachy won't go home he might want to live with Indigo and see more sights. But i think that Peachy loves his mum and he might get home sick so in a weeks time peachy will be going home to his mum and he will be able to tell her all about Bundaberg.

Arrived at The Great Barrier Reef. The Lady Musgrave Island just outside of Bundaberg.


On the Island ready to explore


Think we will go for a swim the water is so nice.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Indi is being quite the tour guide...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Indi is being quite the tour guide...


Just a couple more sights to see then peachy will go home to his mum he will be able to tell her all about his trip to Australia.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LynandIndigo said:



Deb Look at what Indi and Peachy are up to now. The great barrier reef photo's will be coming soon i am in the middle of doing them but here is what they have been up to..

Touring the Bundaberg Millaquin Sugar Mill and look at all of the Rum they have bought.

Hey Mum look at all of the Rum i have bought you now you can make lots of cakes with it.

Click to expand...

Oh my! I sure hope Peachy and Indi weren't sampling that Rum.  I can just see to tipsy little birdies touring Australia. 



LynandIndigo said:



Hear you go the two of them are now at the Lady Musgrave Island just out side of Bundaberg. The Great Barrier Reef. Indi is sure looking after Peachy maybe peachy won't go home he might want to live with Indigo and see more sights.

Click to expand...

Please make sure Peachy doesn't get eaten by any Great White Sharks (or any other fish for that matter) when you two are off swimming around the Barrier Reef, Indi! I'm really glad you are taking such good care of him during his visit with you. :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Now Mum you are going to have to guess to see if I have had some bundy rum. Once in a life time tour to the sugar mill you just have to try the rum and yes I tried the rum mum. It was Yum. Oh Indi is taking good care of me he won't let me go into the water I wanted to swim with the turtles but Indi said I can see the turtles on the beach near Bundaberg Monropo beach there are turtles there..Please come back in a couple more days to see what Indi is going to take me to see before I go home..


----------

